# Aragorn has (gasp!) a . . . tail!



## Shadowdancer (Oct 4, 2005)

Just went to see A History of Violence (good movie, by the way. worth seeing). There is a scene in which you get to see Viggo Mortensen's bare backside. And he has a small tail. I know some people are born with such things, but I would think he would have had it removed long ago.


----------



## Undead Pete (Oct 5, 2005)

ok, that's kinda freaky


----------



## Uzumaki (Oct 5, 2005)

Thanks. I wasn't going to see this movie because I don't want to fork over the cash. Now I have to. You owe me $10.


----------



## demiurge1138 (Oct 5, 2005)

I don't know if that's actually Viggo Mortensen's real tail. The movie is directed by David Cronenberg, after all. Cronenberg loves deformations of the flesh, and could easily have said "okay, the main character, we're giving him a tail! No, it's not going to be important in the script, just do it!".

Demiurge out.


----------



## Shadowdancer (Oct 5, 2005)

demiurge1138 said:
			
		

> I don't know if that's actually Viggo Mortensen's real tail. The movie is directed by David Cronenberg, after all. Cronenberg loves deformations of the flesh, and could easily have said "okay, the main character, we're giving him a tail! No, it's not going to be important in the script, just do it!".
> 
> Demiurge out.




I thought the same thing. But nothing is ever mentioned about it, it's not the focus of the shot, you might even miss it if you're not paying attention.


----------



## Aeric (Oct 5, 2005)

Great.  Now whenever I watch my LOTR DVDs, I'll think of Jason Alexander's character from Shallow Hal.


----------



## Just_Hal (Oct 5, 2005)

Aeric said:
			
		

> Great.  Now whenever I watch my LOTR DVDs, I'll think of Jason Alexander's character from Shallow Hal.




Leave my movie out of this!


----------



## The Grumpy Celt (Oct 5, 2005)

So long as it's not covered in fluffy fur.

What is this condition known as, in medical terms? And does Wiki have an article on it?


----------



## apoptosis (Oct 5, 2005)

It is an atavistic tail...basically we have the genes to create a tail.  Over time the genes are basically shut off (well more complicated..actually we start with a tail and then kill it apoptotically, very loosely similar to starting out with webbed hands and removing the in between skin during embryonic development)...

atavistic characteristics just refer to traits that we no longer evidence that characterized an ancestral species


----------



## Mean Eyed Cat (Oct 5, 2005)

apoptosis said:
			
		

> atavistic characteristics just refer to traits that we no longer evidence that characterized an ancestral species




I haven't seen the movie nor do I know alot about David Cronenberg's films, but given this information, I have a theory.  I suspect that the tail is somehow symbolic.  I found this quote from Roger Ebert's website:

"to the innate violence of Darwinian evolution, in which better-adapted organisms replace those less able to cope. 'I am a complete Darwinian,' says Cronenberg, whose new film is in many ways about the survival of the fittest -- at all costs."

In addition, I found bit of information that someone on the imdb message boards brought up [possible spoiler]:



Spoiler



"Some posts have claimed that this film demonstrates Darwin's natural selection - ie Tom is stronger thus he wins. The fact that his son is able, when he finally cracks, to deliver such well aimed violence when he has presumably never before even hit anyone, seems to imply that he has inherited the ability to be violent."



Given Cronenberg's inclinations toward the unusual (Naked Lunch still leaves twisted imagery in my head), it might make sense.


----------



## 1sallycat (Nov 19, 2016)

I think the tail is real and not added for a Darwinian aspect, because you can see it when he runs naked into the water in "The Road", as well.


----------



## RangerWickett (Nov 21, 2016)

Mortensen doesn't have a tail in Eastern Promises, which also has a naked fight scene.


----------



## Ralif Redhammer (Nov 21, 2016)

Hrm. Never noticed that. I’m a big fan of classic Cronenberg, but pretty much anything after eXistenz has left me cold, except for Eastern promises.


----------

